# Imprimante WiFi leeeeeeeeeente....



## phoenixx (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon imprimante Wifi : elle est bien reconnue par le Mac, mais dès l'impression, tout le réseau Wifi ralentit et l'impression est extrêmement lente....

JE suis sous Snow Léopard, en Wifi via une freebox.

L'imprimante en en Wifi directement sur le réseau (pas en adhoc donc) ; j'ai ajouté l'IP et l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante dans la config freebox, apparemment tou va bien. Le DHCP est activé.

J'ai essayé de l'installer via Bonjour, même problème
J'ai tout désinstallé, réinstallé via les drivers téléchargés sur le site Lexmark, même problème.

Le scan marche très bien, l'envoi mail via imprimante aussi ; j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est la connexion ordi-imprimante qui déconne, alors que celle freebox-imprimante marche bien.

des idées ?

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Ton imprimante, ton Mac et ta Freebox sont-ils très éloignés les uns des autres ?

Perso, j'ai aussi une imprimante multifonction wi-fi (mais une Livebox). L'imprimante est à côté du Mac et la Livebox à environ 6/7 mètres et les impressions comme les scans sont aussi rapides qu'en USB.


----------



## phoenixx (12 Juin 2010)

Après une soirée d'essais, je pense que ça marche... il fallait :

 - d'abord connecter l'imprimante au réseau WiFi
 - puis lancer l'installation sur l'iMac

ET, avant cela, dans les paramètres routeur Freebox :

- accorder un bail à l'imprimante ET l'iMac avec leur adresse MAC + IP
- activer le DHCP en DEHORS de ces adresses.



En fait j'avais tout bon, sauf que je n'avais pas accordé de bail à l'iMac....

A priori ça marche bien maintenant, wait & see...


----------



## phoenixx (12 Juin 2010)

Ah ben non, ça le refait....

Je ne sais plus quoi faire là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2010)

Quel modèle d'imprimante as-tu ?


----------



## phoenixx (12 Juin 2010)

Lexmark S605 .


----------



## phoenixx (12 Juin 2010)

Bon, j'ai cette fois ci trouvé la réponse définitive.... L'imprimante était trop près de la Freebox.

Je l'ai éloignée, c'est nickel.


----------



## morgan086 (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour Phoenixx,

pourrais tu m'expliquer comment tu as fais pour installer ton imprimante car je n'ai que le scanner.
je suis sous mac os x 10.6.4, j'ai la lexmark S605 et la freebox en mode routeur.
Merci d'avance


----------



## phoenixx (29 Août 2010)

Ce fut un peu compliqué.

Tout d'abord, l'éloigner ++ de toutes sources d'interférences, le module WiFi n'est pas très fort (donc loin de la hifi, de la Tv, de la freebox).

Ensuite sur l'imprimante la configurer pour la connecter au wifi.
Ensuite lancer l'install en USB via l'ordi.

Si cela ne marche pas, ouvrir un accès routeur à l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante

Enfin au pire tu peux allouer une IP statique en allant via Safari sur http://et002000nnnnnn.local (en remplacant 002000nnnnnn par l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante)

Je crois que c'est tout !


----------

